
Help me understand the Uber cancellation scam? - jcater
https://onemileatatime.com/uber-scam/
======
devicetray0
I've faced similar scams with drivers. Sometimes they'll call and encourage me
to cancel, saying all sorts of things but commonly "Where you going? Oh, I'm
not going in that direction", etc. But then they don't cancel the ride and
wait for me to do it. I do wonder if they get the cancellation fees.

~~~
ddingus
Maybe they are route optimizing.

